# Family Car -Suv or others Recommended



## IrishGunner (15 May 2017)

Ok in the market for a new car but have to do some research on them before we decide but we are looking at SUV’s. We are looking something that will accommodate Junior whom is due to arrive soon so safety & reliability  a big consideration. I don’t drive much but Miss Gunner can do up to 100 to 140km a day to work. So need to take that into account in relation to fuel costs. Also wanted a high car so not to be bending down so much putting in the baby seat and enough boot space.  Currently we have 2 cars a 08 Golf GT sport and a 06 civic which we want to trade in so depending on their value could be looking at extra 10-15k on top of that to spend. One of the cars that we are looking at is the Seat Ateca  (https://www.carwow.co.uk/seat/ateca)  we also looked at the Skoda Kodiaq (https://www.carwow.co.uk/skoda/kodiaq) but that seems more expensive. Have not tested any just liked these from checking the Net. We are looking at PCP options and need to research that a bit more. Both of us in employment but don't want to go mad on money just something we both can afford and no going overboard

Just looking for anyone with kids (especially new born) that could recommend any cars as we are both clueless when it comes to Cars.

Any tips or suggestions what to look at and other considerations that I may have missed when buying


----------



## pinkie123 (15 May 2017)

Have you looked at the mazda CX-5? In process of buying one myself at the moment. Have done a lot of research on small SUV's and this comes top in fuel efficiency and also lower tax than any comparible cars like the tiguan, kuga etc.


----------



## pinkie123 (15 May 2017)

also according to boards.ie the Kodiaq quota for Ireland this year is pretty much already sold out.


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 May 2017)

One thing to look for with a baby is a car with adequate boot space - ideally a hatch back in case your buggy doesn't fold down that much. After that it really is down to preference. I find the SUVs represent poorer value (when compared to say hatchbacks with similar spec) but that's just my own opinion. I'm not sure why you are considering an SUV or seven seater when you have just one child on the way - do you have other children that are not mentioned in the first post? If you compare the prices of SUVs versus the hatchback there is a huge difference - for example compare say the Skoda Kodiaq with the Octavia. I'm not sure the SUV price is really justified and I don't think you would find many families with one child saying an Octavia is too small!


----------



## Jazz01 (15 May 2017)

Hi,

The Ford Kuga is another option... I have two "young'ish" kids when we got this - high up, boot is ok. As you drop down in the cross-over vehicle size, take the example of the Opel Mokka, you lose internal space, especially the boot space.

I'd recommend that you look into the budget of what you can spend, decide on whether you want new/second hand car and from there, decide top 3 or 4 cars - take them out for a test drive. Bring a buggy with you (if you don't have one yet, borrow one from friends / family) and put it into the boot to see how it fits. Also, depending on the car seat you are going to purchase, check if the car can take the car seat - some seats are "iso-fix", which some cars can't fit as intended...
Remember, no issue with putting a buggy into the boot space to verify it'll fit and you'll have a LOT more than just a buggy when moving junior around!


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2017)

I don't get it about needing a big boot space.  I have a tiny car and boot and never had a problem.  And it's high up too.  An Opel Agila (also called in Ireland a Suzuki Wagon.  But for long family holidays driving thousands of miles we had a Renault Espace and Renault Scenic both of which take seven people.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 May 2017)

Cheers thanks for the replies

Yes we did consider the Skoda Octavia and I was just reading about it and it gets good reviews and also has enough space. When junior arrives we will be spending money or more other important things and just don’t want to be spending anything much on the car something again that is reliable and economical. We have this in mind along with the Ateca and it’s a good idea to take the buggy seat with us to see. We have to work out what we can afford but it depends on what we can get for the trade ins so we can go to the dealers to check what they will give us and working it out from there. I don’t really do new cars but will consider this and second hand if not too old.

Can someone explain ‘iso-fix’ seems most cars have this now but do you have to get special baby seats that fix into this as just reading it on the net to find out exactly what it is.


----------



## Leo (15 May 2017)

Bronte said:


> I don't get it about needing a big boot space.  I have a tiny car and boot and never had a problem.  And it's high up too.  An Opel Agila (also called in Ireland a Suzuki Wagon.  But for long family holidays driving thousands of miles we had a Renault Espace and Renault Scenic both of which take seven people.



Given the baby carrying requirement, there's likely to be a buggy of some kind and these are quite bulky. A lot of the smaller to mid-size SUVs while looking spacious, would struggle to accommodate anything else in the boot if you were carrying one of these.


----------



## Jazz01 (15 May 2017)

If you moving away from cross over / suvs, then as Ceist Beag mentions above, you are opened up to a larger choice of cars, and do try the hatchback - Ford Mondeo / VW Passat  are good options.

iso fix : the iso fix seats connect / click into the frame of the car, which in theory are safer than using seat belts only. More info here


----------



## PGF2016 (15 May 2017)

ISO fix are anchor points in the back that allow you to clip in the base of child seats. 

What exactly is wrong with the cars you already have? There's not that much bending down putting in car seats.


----------



## mathepac (15 May 2017)

Dare I suggest the *[broken link removed] *A range of diesel/petrol engines and 2/4wd and has a great fan-base here and in the UK.

You need and ISOfix seat to attach to ISOfix anchor points in the car http://www.rsa.ie/en/RSA/Road-Safet...Child-Car-Seat---No-Excuse/ISOFIX-and-i-Size/


----------



## IrishGunner (15 May 2017)

Cars we have getting older and although ok moving into the 10 year old bracket and we don't need 2 cars just yet. It wont be until late this year or maybe early next year before we decide just starting the process now and things may change but hopefully not to much. Not stuck on SUV considering all options but just want to narrow it down to a few options


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 May 2017)

If you will only have the one child and have no immediate plans to change that then a small family hatch is plenty big enough for you - something in the Focus/Leon/S40 range would be good options I think, especially if you want to watch the budget. You should be able to get a relatively new one of these for substantially less than 10-15K on top of the trade in value of your two.


----------



## Purple (15 May 2017)

I would rather a large saloon car to an SUV. I just don't like the drive in SUV's and due to the large wheels the cabin space is often restricted. I'd look at a Mondeo or a Passat. You can get a cheap UK import with a good spec (air-con, cruise control etc) and good fuel efficiency. If you are doing average mileage the savings you get from a newer car can be minimal and when you factor in depreciation it may cost you money. Look at the cost of parts and services as well. Warranty Direct and Honest John are both good resources when choosing a second hand car.


----------



## mathepac (15 May 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> I don’t drive much but Miss Gunner can do up to 100 to 140km a day to work. So need to take that into account in relation to fuel costs. Also wanted a high car so not to be bending down so much putting in the baby seat and enough boot space.


And that's the crux of it so an SUV it is.

Saloons & hatches make you bend down to fill or empty the boot, lifting weight at an odd angle, by bending your back. The SUV-style car lets you pull the weight towards you and lower it (to the ground if necessary) by bending at the knees, reversing the process to fill the boot.

Similarly, for seating Junior, bending the back at odd angles is minimised or eliminated with the high seats.

If Mr. or Ms. "Elf and Safety" were to see the contortions required of the Mammies to seat small kids and their attendant accoutrements in saloons and hatches, there'd be war.

Out of curiosity, how many female contributors proposing non-SUVs are there to this thread? I'm male FYI.


----------



## Purple (15 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> And that's the crux of it so an SUV it is.
> 
> Saloons & hatches make you bend down to fill or empty the boot, lifting weight at an odd angle, by bending your back. The SUV-style car lets you pull the weight towards you and lower it (to the ground if necessary) by bending at the knees, reversing the process to fill the boot.
> 
> ...


Do you wear sunglasses to keep your hair back while driving your SUV?


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2017)

Leo said:


> Given the baby carrying requirement, there's likely to be a buggy of some kind and these are quite bulky. A lot of the smaller to mid-size SUVs while looking spacious, would struggle to accommodate anything else in the boot if you were carrying one of these.



Ok Leo, why would you need anything else in the boot along with a buggy. You can't do the weekly shop using a buggy, you'd have the baby in the baby seat directly into supermarket trolley, in the seat, or when older from car seat into trolley seat, with empty boot in the car.  My buggy folded into a neat size I could put on its side and still have room for more 'stuff' if I wanted.  The only time we need a lot if 'stuff' us when we drive many kilometres on our holidays when I bring the kitchen sink with us.

The only reason so far for the op to have a larger car, ie more powerful is because the mother does a lot of driving. And big cars aren't as handy to park as small ones.


----------



## mathepac (15 May 2017)

Leo said:


> Given the baby carrying requirement, there's likely to be a buggy of some kind and these are quite bulky. A lot of the smaller to mid-size SUVs while looking spacious, would struggle to accommodate anything else in the boot if you were carrying one of these.


Untrue. Rear seats in modern cars usually split 60/40 allowing  the buggy to slide through from the boot and leaving junior safely seated on the 60% seat and attached to the car by ISOfix. The boot is now free to hold other stuff.


----------



## mathepac (15 May 2017)

Ceist Beag said:


> If you compare the prices of SUVs versus the hatchback there is a huge difference - for example compare say the Skoda Kodiaq with the Octavia.


Kodiaq vs Octavia is an unrealistic and unfair comparison. Kodiaq vs Superb is more realistic and fairer. Yeti vs Octavia is a fairer comparison.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 May 2017)

As far as I'm concerned the single most important item to bear in mind these days is the spare wheel.  Totally opposed to those kits https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/spare-tyre-and-spare-wheel.202354/

As far as I can see Hyundai appear to provide the spare wheel more so than other manufacturers.


----------



## Monbretia (15 May 2017)

Buggies are huge these days especially when they are babies, they're not buggies anymore they are 'travel systems'!  I have a very big boot, old car so bigger boot than any of the modern similar size cars and my grandson's buggy fits but not much room for anything else.  You'd squeeze a few bags of shopping in around it but it's an awkward yoke and one of the most popular brands out there at the moment.


----------



## trasneoir (16 May 2017)

I'd love to talk you out of an suv altogether. 
A 30kg child is not a good reason to put a car on stilts and haul around another 500kg of steel. 

You don't need the space: children aren't that big, but their stuff sprawls to occupy all available space, _regardless of how big that space is_. 
They aren't safer.
Connecting a car seat into the mounts on a mark 6 golf is not beyond your physical powers. I believe in you.

If your heart is set on a bigger bus, the prius has got a huge back seat and boot. It would be cheaper to run, and either (a: faster or b: cheaper to tax).


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> Kodiaq vs Octavia is an unrealistic and unfair comparison. Kodiaq vs Superb is more realistic and fairer. Yeti vs Octavia is a fairer comparison.


We're talking about a family with one baby mathepac! I hardly think a car the size of a Superb is required which was the point I was making. TBH neither is a car the size of an Octavia and I'm in agreement with Bronte on this in that a small-medium family hatch would be plenty for the OP to consider. There is no need for a larger car and I certainly don't see any need for a car the size of a Kodiaq.


----------



## thedaddyman (16 May 2017)

Is there a middle ground here? The Peugot 2008 is a nice car, easy to drive and a decent boot. Key thing in all of this is to make sure the stroller/pram will fit easily into the boot.


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2017)

Monbretia said:


> Buggies are huge these days especially when they are babies, they're not buggies anymore they are 'travel systems'!  I have a very big boot, old car so bigger boot than any of the modern similar size cars and my grandson's buggy fits but not much room for anything else.  You'd squeeze a few bags of shopping in around it but it's an awkward yoke and one of the most popular brands out there at the moment.



There is absolutely no need for a buggy to be huge.  My brother's wife bought everything from a famous brand name, Mamma's and Papa's.  Never seen anything so complicated in my life. I couldn't figure out how to attach the baby seat in the car and it took us an hour to set up the foldable bed. Our own one took literally a minute.  And when they were tiny I used a drawer.  I was able to have three children in the back of the tiny Agila and two of them in baby seats at one time.  The buggy fitted easily into the tiny boot and still have space for stuff, but I only had a nappy bag with me generally.  And I didn't bring the buggy shopping in general.  I could also collapse it using one hand which was brilliant. At some stage I was in Ireland and purchased a McLaren buggy, it was useless, as far as I was concerned.  I gave it away immediately.   

What is a travel system? And when would you need it?


----------



## Leo (16 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> Untrue. Rear seats in modern cars usually split 60/40 allowing  the buggy to slide through from the boot and leaving junior safely seated on the 60% seat and attached to the car by ISOfix. The boot is now free to hold other stuff.



And then child #2 comes along and you need 2 child seats or a child seat and a booster... Most, and perhaps all of the small-mid size SUVs can't accommodate two seats in the 60 split.


----------



## Leo (16 May 2017)

Bronte said:


> Ok Leo, why would you need anything else in the boot along with a buggy.



Would they ever want to go anywhere? I know friends who bought a Qashqai thinking it'd be great but they're getting rid of it now as they can't even visit parents overnight without trying to stuff two kids and all the luggage in the back seats.


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2017)

Ceist Beag said:


> We're talking about a family with one baby mathepac! I hardly think a car the size of a Superb is required which was the point I was making. TBH neither is a car the size of an Octavia and I'm in agreement with Bronte on this in that a small-medium family hatch would be plenty for the OP to consider. There is no need for a larger car and I certainly don't see any need for a car the size of a Kodiaq.


And in my first post I have already suggested the Skoda Yeti!!!! Price-wise another poster compared the Kodiaq to the Octavia and said the the Kodiaq was poor value by comparison. My point was, and still is, that the cars are in different classes and the comparison is unfair and pointed out fairer comparisons between models from the same manufacturer. Maybe a read of the thread will calm your exclamation marks


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2017)

Leo said:


> And then child #2 comes along and you need 2 child seats or a child seat and a booster... Most, and perhaps all of the small-mid size SUVs can't accommodate two seats in the 60 split.


Ah @Leo, give a lad a break, please. I have @ceistbeag firing exclamation marks at me because he thinks I'm suggesting cars that are too big for one child and now you're (figuratively) kicking lumps out of me for not allowing for more than one. Should I offer family planning advice to go along with my car suggestion which is the Shkoda Yeti (just to be clear, to be clear)


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 May 2017)

Have I hit a nerve with my use of a single exclamation mark mathepac?  Ok so you feel my comparison of cars was unfair because of the two models I compared, while I feel I was pointing out that there was no need to be looking for such a big car. Point taken on your argument mathepac, you're right I wasn't comparing an SUV with a car from the same class, and hopefully you'll see the point I was trying to make as well.


----------



## IrishGunner (16 May 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions and tips and I can see it has created a good discussion and it all depends on choice I suppose.

We are not fixed on SUV its an initial thought and open to others. Just the one child due and if the other comes along at some other stage I am sure I will post here for another suggestion

Some free weekend we will try out the Seat and the Skoda's suggested and see what dealer can give us what and any extras, warranty, spare tyres that come or not come with the car. Just need to find my nephews car seat so we can bring that along and get an ideas along with a buggy and maybe the weekly shop

Cheers for the tips and keep them coming and if we do decide I will possible post why here.


----------



## Purple (16 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> And that's the crux of it so an SUV it is.
> 
> Saloons & hatches make you bend down to fill or empty the boot, lifting weight at an odd angle, by bending your back. The SUV-style car lets you pull the weight towards you and lower it (to the ground if necessary) by bending at the knees, reversing the process to fill the boot.
> 
> ...


I don't agree. Lifting shopping etc out of the boot of a saloon car is hardly difficult. The same applies to getting a baby in and out of their seat. If you can't manage that then you need to see a physio and maybe get some exercise.  
It's easier for women; they are usually shorter 
SUV's are poxy to drive (if you want a van then buy a van), dangerous to pedestrians, uneconomical, no safer to the occupants than a saloon and smaller inside than an equivalent sized saloon.


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2017)

Leo said:


> And then child #2 comes along and you need 2 child seats or a child seat and a booster... Most, and perhaps all of the small-mid size SUVs can't accommodate two seats in the 60 split.



I don't know what a 60 split is but even small cars can take two child seats???


----------



## Purple (16 May 2017)

Bronte said:


> I don't know what a 60 split is but even small cars can take two child seats???


I focus sized car can. The 60/40 split is when the back seats fold down in two sections, one 60% of the width of the seat, the other the other 40%.


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2017)

Leo said:


> Would they ever want to go anywhere? I know friends who bought a Qashqai thinking it'd be great but they're getting rid of it now as they can't even visit parents overnight without trying to stuff two kids and all the luggage in the back seats.




I haven't had to do this, but what are the bringing with them that needs so much space? Like you did say 'overnight'???

As I said we use my husband's car for our summer holidays but we are driving hundreds of miles and we bring things like fans, beach towels, kitchen stuff, cooler, picnic, books, clothes etc.   

(no idea what is good or bad about qashqai but are they the high up ones that don't seem to have a lot of space inside).  I do know when we go on holidays to Ireland we have to make sure we get a car with a large boot for the suitcases (if we are not travelling light)


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2017)

Purple said:


> I focus sized car can. The 60/40 split is when the back seats fold down in two sections, one 60% of the width of the seat, the other the other 40%.



Ok, great. (more clueless now)  And ??  My car I can fold down the entire back row flat. It's great for going to the dump. 

And in my husband's scenic he can fold down the last two seats (of seven) flat.


----------



## Leo (16 May 2017)

Bronte said:


> I haven't had to do this, but what are the bringing with them that needs so much space? Like you did say 'overnight'???
> 
> As I said we use my husband's car for our summer holidays but we are driving hundreds of miles and we bring things like fans, beach towels, kitchen stuff, cooler, picnic, books, clothes etc.
> 
> (no idea what is good or bad about qashqai but are they the high up ones that don't seem to have a lot of space inside).  I do know when we go on holidays to Ireland we have to make sure we get a car with a large boot for the suitcases (if we are not travelling light)



No experience myself, but apparently moving two children including a baby in nappies to visit the parents for the weekend requires quite a lot of stuff to keep them clothed, fed and entertained. Who knows, maybe they visit places like the beach too where the ability to carry more stuff is a bonus. The OP stated they wouldn't have the luxury of two cars, so I was just pointing out that most of the current breed of SUVs really won't meed all their needs. Many of these, like the Qashqai are very spacious inside, but boot space is lacking. In terms of trying to get 2 seats, most will only have two Isofix points, and folding down a split rear seat will mean losing access to one of them. 

Just making sure the OP is aware of some of the limitations of these cars prior to making a decision.


----------



## Purple (17 May 2017)

Bronte said:


> Ok, great. (more clueless now)  And ??  My car I can fold down the entire back row flat. It's great for going to the dump.


The point of the 60/40 split is you can hold sown one side of the other or both. If you fold the 40% side you still have the side and middle rear seats. If you fold down the 60% side you only have one rear seat left.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 May 2017)

Would you consider waiting until junior arrives. New babies (especially first babies) have a habit of taking up a lot space, what with buggy/travel system, car seat, baby bag, and lots more. It's a bit like moving house, you know exactly what you need and where you need it *after* you moved in. The kitchen layout is not correct as the table doesn't fit etc.


----------



## michaelm (17 May 2017)

Although a very different animal from the cars you've looked at perhaps you should consider the [broken link removed].  It's the opposite of cool but at €20K new, with a 5 year warranty, low tax, 1.6 diesel, big boot and sliding rear doors for easy access, it might be worth a look.  And no one will even want to steal it!


----------



## IrishGunner (17 May 2017)

Think its a choice between the Seat Ateca and the Skoda Octiva. I like the look of the New Mazda CX-5 but the price put me off and will have other things to spend the money on

Re the Peugoet Tepee thanks but no thanks might suit others but not ourselves

Just need to find time to test drive and add up costs etc


----------



## michaelm (17 May 2017)

The Ateca is a nice car to drive but a bit poky in the back.  An Octavia estate might be the job.  My kids say the Tepee is a Postman car and if I ever got one they'd stop travelling with me.


----------



## Jazz01 (17 May 2017)

michaelm said:


> My kids say the Tepee is a Postman car and if I ever got one they'd stop travelling with me.


Seems like a win to me


----------



## LS400 (17 May 2017)

Reading these posts about Suv`s  for junior and cars to accommodate all the essentials to go visit Grand-Ma makes me think how we ever managed bringing our own up, fitting the car seat, nappy bags,  dropping them at sports events, take them on holidays abroad.  Whether it be a Corsa, Corolla, Tiguan or what, we managed fine without child line knocking on our door. 

Buy the best car you can afford, the one you like, the more money you spend, the more luxury's you will have. Its also worth noting, there are no bad cars out there these days. Apart from the small micro economy cars, all cater for isofix seats, and buggys etc. Its down to personal taste. 

Tastes though, are also strange. Someone goes into a Peugeot Dealer and hands over good money for a Teepee, or that Fiat Doblo with the lights at the windscreen, I cant explain it, but someone wants it. We have also often seen the horrendous colours people choose, and say why, when they could, for the same money have chosen a "normal" popular colour. 

For what its worth, your resale value on the Ateca will be awful, but then, its reflected in the purchase price.


----------



## IrishGunner (17 May 2017)

LS400 said:


> For what its worth, your resale value on the Ateca will be awful, but then, its reflected in the purchase price.



Why do you think this? New enough model so could not see much if any second hand available, not looked to hard however


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 May 2017)

michaelm said:


> Although a very different animal from the cars you've looked at perhaps you should consider the [broken link removed].  It's the opposite of cool but at €20K new, with a 5 year warranty, low tax, 1.6 diesel, big boot and sliding rear doors for easy access, it might be worth a look.  And no one will even want to steal it!



I love the look of that car but don't really like Peugeots.  Have you got one?


----------



## michaelm (17 May 2017)

I don't like Peugeots either - well French cars generally, having once owned a Renault Grand Scenic, which was murder.  I don't have a Tepee, I have an monster 8-seater with sliding doors (best thing ever with kids) and a cavernous boot which is expensive to run but is like having a magic carpet . . but as we don't often fill it the days I'll change it in a couple of years and I'll certainly consider a new Tepee alongside a secondhand Alhambra and one or two others.  I don't have a passion for cars, I'm just an A-to-B merchant concerned with practicality and cost.


----------



## LS400 (17 May 2017)

Actually, having checked I see the Skoda is cheaper.! 

It's all down to desire-ability though. There would be more punters looking to buy your 3 year old Octavia than a 3 year old Ateca when the time comes to sell, even if it were a better vehicle.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 May 2017)

LS400 said:


> Actually, having checked I see the Skoda is cheaper.!
> 
> It's all down to desire-ability though. There would be more punters looking to buy your 3 year old Octavia than a 3 year old Ateca when the time comes to sell, even if it were a better vehicle.



Well if we do go down the PCP route we will either upgrade at the end or buy it out. Not sure how you determine re-sale value in relation to Octavia and Ateca but this will be something we will consider if buying


----------



## Early Riser (18 May 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Well if we do go down the PCP route we will either upgrade at the end or buy it out.



I would have thought that resale value (and second- hand desirability) will still be a factor, whichever route.

For example, once upon a time if you bought a new Fiat it became difficult to change brand subsequently as any other brand dealership would offer a ridiculously low trade in value relative to a Fiat dealer - probably these days are gone (?). I am not commenting on the relative merits of any of the cars you are considering in this regard. But consider that you may want to change brand next time around.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 May 2017)

Early Riser said:


> I would have thought that resale value (and second- hand desirability) will still be a factor, whichever route.
> 
> For example, once upon a time if you bought a new Fiat it became difficult to change brand subsequently as any other brand dealership would offer a ridiculously low trade in value relative to a Fiat dealer - probably these days are gone (?). I am not commenting on the relative merits of any of the cars you are considering in this regard. But consider that you may want to change brand next time around.



Yes we do consider re sale value for all options. I am not a brand person VW have been my choice recently but not stuck to that. If we do go with PCP and that maybe us potentially stuck with that brand, correct?

All ahead of us


----------



## RichInSpirit (18 May 2017)

Dacia Duster is a nice car. Not sure is it officially a SUV but it looks like one anyway.
Cheap and probably won't lose as much value in depreciation as a more expensive car.
In the same family as Nissan and Renault.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2017)

RichInSpirit said:


> Dacia Duster is a nice car. Not sure is it officially a SUV but it looks like one anyway.
> Cheap and probably won't lose as much value in depreciation as a more expensive car.
> In the same family as Nissan and Renault.


Nissan; French build quality and Japanese design flair...
I'd go for a Ford, Toyota, Hyundai or VW first. If I was getting a French car I'd get a Citroen. Despite having owned an AX years ago (the worst car I ever had) I've driven new ones and they are very nice. They also rank highly on reliability indexes.


----------



## Learner2015 (18 May 2017)

Irish gunner there is a huge thread from earlier in the year on PCP, read it if you dare! To answer your question though PCP does not tie you into a brand.

Re the cars you mention Skoda v Seat both are from the VAG group so really are made by the same people. Engines etc are common between the brands. I have two kids, both under 3 and I know that small SUV like the Seat would not be big enough in the boot department. Actually even when I had one child a car that size was a squeeze cause once you have the bassinet and buggy in the boot its full, you will be putting shopping on the back seat.

I would recommend a medium sized estate Octavia / Focus / Golf etc. The Octavia's interior space and boot is comparable and bigger in some cases then cars in a size class above like Mondeos / Passats etc but the same price as the Focus and Golfs.

Best advice, get out there and test drive as many as you can, decide on one, get three quotes and put your order in!


----------



## Purple (18 May 2017)

Learner2015 said:


> Best advice, get out there and test drive as many as you can, decide on one, get three quotes and put your order in!


Good post and good advice. I'd add "and don't buy it new" to that. Buying new is a mugs game.


----------



## PGF2016 (18 May 2017)

Purple said:


> Good post and good advice. I'd add "and don't buy it new" to that. Buying new is a mugs game.


I agree. I would also add that you should check up north. I've done some investigation recently and thus far the cars seem to have lower mileage, higher spec and are about 1.5k cheaper after VRT compared to similar cars down south in the 12-15k price bracket.


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2017)

I echo Bronte's comments. I can't for the life of me understand why someone would replace their car(s) just because a new baby was on the way, unless their current car is a 2-seater or so old that safety is a concern. I love cars myself and totally understand people wanting to change but to do so because a little person is coming along doesn't make any sense to me. Regarding buggies, I would stay clear of anything unwieldy. Friends of our bought a monster of a yoke for about 1,000 euro and cursed it all the time. The trick is to get junior into a stroller as soon as you can as life gets so much easier. It's totally understandable for anyone expecting their first child to get the best of everything, but ask anyone with a few kids and they'll all say DoneDeal! 

If you are intent in changing the car, I would look for something that can handle the bashes and bruises that go with young kids and get something relatively cheap, big, safe and reliable. This to me would be a Toyota Avensis or similar.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 May 2017)

Its not the fact that the baby is coming along we are getting a car we where planning on getting one anyway as both our cars close to 10 years of age. So I don't use it that much so decided to get a new car and one that can accommodate the arrival and not bust our backs putting stuff in and our wallets buying it.

So I just put it out there to get views and then as users say do a few tests and narrow it down and take it from there


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Its not the fact that the baby is coming along we are getting a car we where planning on getting one anyway as both our cars close to 10 years of age. So I don't use it that much so decided to get a new car and one that can accommodate the arrival and not bust our backs putting stuff in and our wallets buying it.
> 
> So I just put it out there to get views and then as users say do a few tests and narrow it down and take it from there



Good stuff then. Best of luck with whatever you choose too. A colleague here used motorpoint.co.uk when importing. It's a very good site and all cars are nearly new with low mileage. The vrt.ie website is good too to help calculate the vrt due.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 May 2017)

And another one to consider.. So many choices 

Skoda Karoq 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/skoda/...karoq-suv-revealed-spec-pics-and-full-details


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 May 2017)

Purple said:


> Good post and good advice. I'd add "and don't buy it new" to that. *Buying new is a mugs game*.



Hubby always says this especially for insurance purposes.  Drops too much in value as soon as you drive it away from garage and won't get your full money back if its a write-off shortly aftewards.  I've never actually checked out the figures but would wonder with the likes of the Hyundai deals (free servicing/scrappage/insurance) is it still such a bad idea?


----------



## mathepac (20 May 2017)

You can select "new for new" policies in the case of a total write-off from some insurers.  I've seen them advertised but can't comment as to cost or claiming.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> You can select "new for new" policies in the case of a total write-off from some insurers.  I've seen them advertised but can't comment as to cost or claiming.



Looked at those policies some years ago and at that stage they were working out as very expensive


----------



## Purple (23 May 2017)

Sue Ellen said:


> I've never actually checked out the figures but would wonder with the likes of the Hyundai deals (free servicing/scrappage/insurance) is it still such a bad idea?


 If a car had a 7 year warranty and you buy it second hand after 2 years you still have the remaining 5 years of the warranty. Same goes for any other deals.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 May 2017)

Purple said:


> If a car had a 7 year warranty and you buy it second hand after 2 years you still have the remaining 5 years of the warranty. Same goes for any other deals.



Hi Purple,

I'm not talking so much about warranty but so called 'freebies' like the free servicing etc. deals which don't carry over from owner to owner.  So is it a false economy because presumably the car drops about €2/3 thousand on driving off forecourt and free servicing would be approx. €200 x 5 = €1,000?


----------



## Purple (24 May 2017)

I agree Sue Ellen. That's why I wouldn't buy a new car.


----------



## galway_blow_in (24 May 2017)

i would prefer a saloon car to most so called SUV,s , bar you go for a toyota landcruiser , landrover discovery or range rover ( which are 60 k plus ) , you dont exactly get luxury

i would buy a second hand petrol ford mondeo , very reliable car , nice to look at and drive and for some reason , they dont hold their value well so very affordable

if you willing to spend more , best of that class is the honda accord , not near as plentiful however so might take a while unless you buy new


----------



## galway_blow_in (24 May 2017)

RichInSpirit said:


> Dacia Duster is a nice car. Not sure is it officially a SUV but it looks like one anyway.
> Cheap and probably won't lose as much value in depreciation as a more expensive car.
> In the same family as Nissan and Renault.



dacia use twenty year old renault technology and parts 

they are awful looking things , if you insist on buying new , i guess they are an ok buy , fairly reliable from what i hear


----------



## galway_blow_in (24 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> dacia use older generation renault technology and parts
> 
> they are awful looking things , if you insist on buying new , i guess they are an ok buy , fairly reliable from what i hear


----------



## Purple (25 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> i would prefer a saloon car to most so called SUV,s , bar you go for a toyota landcruiser , landrover discovery or range rover ( which are 60 k plus ) , you dont exactly get luxury
> 
> i would buy a second hand petrol ford mondeo , very reliable car , nice to look at and drive and for some reason , they dont hold their value well so very affordable
> 
> if you willing to spend more , best of that class is the honda accord , not near as plentiful however so might take a while unless you buy new


I agree on your first points, though I'd go for a Mazda 6 over an Accord any day of the week.
I'd probably go for a Mondeo ahead of the Accord as well.


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 May 2017)

Mazda 6 are a lovely looking car but are quite small inside - similar price range but better car imho is a Volvo S60. As someone said earlier though, tbh in this range they are all good cars so it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Delboy (25 May 2017)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hubby always says this especially for insurance purposes.  Drops too much in value as soon as you drive it away from garage and won't get your full money back if its a write-off shortly aftewards.  I've never actually checked out the figures but would wonder with the likes of the Hyundai deals (free servicing/scrappage/insurance) is it still such a bad idea?


Be careful of the x year 'free servicing' type offers. It's not usually a service as we'd know it...more a basic check. I've discovered that to my cost the past couple of years with the Hyundai 5yr offer


----------



## Purple (25 May 2017)

Ceist Beag said:


> Mazda 6 are a lovely looking car but are quite small inside - similar price range but better car imho is a Volvo S60. As someone said earlier though, tbh in this range they are all good cars so it really comes down to personal preference.


I like Volvo to look at but in my opinion they aren't great to drive. I haven't found the Mazda 6 small inside though I've only driven one a few times. What really struck me was the drive; way better than the Insignia (which is an all round rubbish car), the Passat (looks good inside and out, great built quality but boring to drive), or the Mondeo (I drive one and they are a nicer drive than the Passat, if not as well finished, and really big inside). 
I also think the Mazda is by far the nicest looking of the cars in that bracket.


----------



## Firefly (25 May 2017)

The Mazda6 is a classy looking car. Is there a reason they and Accords are not more popular? Are they more expensive than the others in their class?


----------



## Firefly (25 May 2017)

Also, I think the best car in that class is the new Skoda Superb. It has it all really..


----------



## Purple (25 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> The Mazda6 is a classy looking car. Is there a reason they and Accords are not more popular? Are they more expensive than the others in their class?


They are a bit more expensive and they don't have the dealer network that the top sellers have. The Honda in particular. They are also more expensive to service but the Honda in particular will last forever.


----------



## Purple (25 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> Also, I think the best car in that class is the new Skoda Superb. It has it all really..


Great space but they are an ugly car and the big back doors look weird.


----------



## Firefly (25 May 2017)

Purple said:


> Great space but they are an ugly car and the big back doors look weird.



I think they look great! Also, I think the estate looks as good too - not many estates can claim that (A4 / V60 / V70 maybe).


----------



## JoeRoberts (25 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> The Mazda6 is a classy looking car. Is there a reason they and Accords are not more popular? Are they more expensive than the others in their class?


Accord production was stopped in early 2015, and they weren't even pushing sales that much in 2014, hence not so popular. Great car though. They were very slow to bring them up to date with technology such as bluetooth, multimedia etc and that, an older man's car image and peoples lack of understanding that top quality costs a little bit more put buyers off.


----------



## mathepac (25 May 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Skoda Karoq


The replacement for my beloved Yeti, the car that set the standard for small SUVs. The overview of the Karoq in the current edition of AutoExpress doesn't say a whole lot yet, "platforms / architectures / stablemates" blah blah blah.


----------



## IrishGunner (25 May 2017)

mathepac said:


> The replacement for my beloved Yeti, the car that set the standard for small SUVs. The overview of the Karoq in the current edition of AutoExpress doesn't say a whole lot yet, "platforms / architectures / stablemates" blah blah blah.



Really interested in this but I'd be buying new while Seat Ateca I could buy second hand so in 2 minds


----------



## Purple (26 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> I think they look great! Also, I think the estate looks as good too - not many estates can claim that (A4 / V60 / V70 maybe).


Each to their own I suppose. I'm not a fan of boxy cars. That's part of the reason I dislike Range Rovers so much; big ugly boxes.


----------



## galway_blow_in (26 May 2017)

Purple said:


> I agree on your first points, though I'd go for a Mazda 6 over an Accord any day of the week.
> I'd probably go for a Mondeo ahead of the Accord as well.



mazda 6 is identical to a ford mondeo only holds its value even worse , its really not at the races compared to a honda accord though


----------



## galway_blow_in (26 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> Also, I think the best car in that class is the new Skoda Superb. It has it all really..



your joking ?


----------



## Purple (27 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> mazda 6 is identical to a ford mondeo only holds its value even worse , its really not at the races compared to a honda accord though


Again, each to their own. Having driven all three, though mostly the Mondeo, followed by the 6, with only a couple of trips in an accord, I would go for the 6 for looks and drive (similar feel but better engine), the Mondoe for space and practicality and the accord for built quality. It also has a nice engine but on par with the Mazda and if you are looking for interior finish and build quality the Passat is a better option than the Accord though, like all non "sports" spec VW's it's boring to drive.
There's a reason Honda stopped making the Accord. Interestingly this segment is dominated by the Nissan Camry in the USA and I don't think Nissan even sell them here anymore.


----------



## Purple (27 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> your joking ?



He's from Cork.


----------



## Firefly (29 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> your joking ?



Hi galway_blow_in,

If you check out the reviews out there you'll find that they are almost universally very good...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/skoda/superb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/skoda/skoda-superb-review/
https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/skoda/superb
http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...-superb-builds-on-a-winning-formula-1.2316134
http://www.evo.co.uk/skoda/superb

Not sure if it's best in class, but it's certainly up there.



Purple said:


> He's from Cork.



Some of us just happen to be blessed


----------



## galway_blow_in (30 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> Hi galway_blow_in,
> 
> If you check out the reviews out there you'll find that they are almost universally very good...
> 
> ...



those motoring journalists tend to parrot each other , if fiat brought out a fantastic car , it would still get a poor review , vw could bring out something akin to a lada and 5 stars


----------



## monagt (30 May 2017)

To quote Jeremy Clarkson who thinks " the Skoda Superb estate is a five-star car. It’s nigh-on impossible to fault. It is beautifully made. It is equipped with everything you could reasonably expect. The 148 brake horsepower diesel engine is quiet and powerful. It is extremely good value for money. It’s really rather good-looking. It is spacious and — try not to laugh — it does nearly 70mpg. Oh, go on then. Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha.

And yet it just isn’t a five-star car, is it, because it has the same amount of soul as a fridge freezer. It’s the sort of car that you’d buy by the foot.

“Hello. I’d like five-and-a-bit yards of car, please.”

“Certainly, Geoff. Let me show you the Superb.”


----------



## Firefly (31 May 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> those motoring journalists tend to parrot each other , if fiat brought out a fantastic car , it would still get a poor review , vw could bring out something akin to a lada and 5 stars



I think the Superb is best in class. You asked if I was joking. I've provided links to recognised motoring websites and even monagt quotes the notourisly difficult to please Jeremy Clarkson gushing about the car. Given your point above, can you offer anything to suggest that it is a joke to consider the Superb best in class?


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 May 2017)

Firefly I wouldn't worry about it. Cars are ultimately down to personal preference and some people look for certain things in a car that are not all that important to others. For example Purple says that he doesn't think the Volvo S60 is a nice drive and much prefers the drive from a Mondeo whilst I find the S60 to be a lovely drive and definitely a step up in comfort, class and looks from the Mondeo. That said I would say that both are great cars, just that we have a difference in preference. FWIW I think the Skoda represents superb value (pun fully intended!  ) and is a great car. I think most cars in this bracket are really good cars. The funny thing is though, despite the overwhelming number of posts in here advising the OP to buy saloon or hatchback over SUV, it looks like he's going with his original preference of SUV so again personal preference wins out over any argument on pros/cons of alternatives!


----------



## Firefly (31 May 2017)

Ceist Beag said:


> Firefly I wouldn't worry about it. Cars are ultimately down to personal preference and some people look for certain things in a car that are not all that important to others. For example Purple says that he doesn't think the Volvo S60 is a nice drive and much prefers the drive from a Mondeo whilst I find the S60 to be a lovely drive and definitely a step up in comfort, class and looks from the Mondeo. That said I would say that both are great cars, just that we have a difference in preference. FWIW I think the Skoda represents superb value (pun fully intended!  ) and is a great car. I think most cars in this bracket are really good cars. The funny thing is though, despite the overwhelming number of posts in here advising the OP to buy saloon or hatchback over SUV, it looks like he's going with his original preference of SUV so again personal preference wins out over any argument on pros/cons of alternatives!



Thanks, yeah I'm all for personal taste too. I think the Superb is a great car and ticks the boxes but would be first to admit it wouldn't set my heart racing. However asking me if I was joking was a bit uncalled for I think when clearly it is a very good car. 

I like the S60 however I think with Volvo (and BMW (which I drive myself) , Audi, Mercedes) you are sacrificing space for a badge.


----------



## monagt (31 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> I think the Superb is best in class. You asked if I was joking. I've provided links to recognised motoring websites and even monagt quotes the notourisly difficult to please Jeremy Clarkson gushing about the car. Given your point above, can you offer anything to suggest that it is a joke to consider the Superb best in class?



You forgot Parkers.co.uk, HonestJohn.co.uk, and many more.
Superb tends to rate highly consistently.


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> I like the S60 however I think with Volvo (and BMW (which I drive myself) , Audi, Mercedes) you are sacrificing space for a badge.


Not sure I would agree it's for the badge Firefly. Definitely there is a sacrifice on space when compared to Superb or Mondeo but for me it's at the expense of a superior finish, comfort and safety, not the badge (as I have never cared for the badge of a car personally).


----------



## Firefly (31 May 2017)

Ceist Beag said:


> Not sure I would agree it's for the badge Firefly. Definitely there is a sacrifice on space when compared to Superb or Mondeo but for me it's at the expense of a superior finish, comfort and safety, not the badge (as I have never cared for the badge of a car personally).



I'd go with that too. My 11 year old BMW was really well put together - not a rattle at any speed. Guzzling oil on me though!


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Jun 2017)

Beginning to look more at 2nd hand cars as PCP putting me off. Possible looking at buying up North and looking at the Mazda and the Hyundai also.

Now to find good dealer up North to see if they can find me one.


----------



## galway_blow_in (7 Jun 2017)

i kind of like cars which have a little bit of quirkiness going on which is why i dont like skoda , my other half drives a car which sold about ten during the four years they were on the market here , this is it

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/chrysler/delta-2011/

the one she drives was bought a year ago , its 2012 , has 40 k on the clock , 120 bhp turbo diesel , she paid 7700 for it , granted it will probably be unsellable were she to change but we dont change cars too often


----------



## LS400 (8 Jun 2017)

Not sure if its been mentioned here, but another issue i would consider when buying a car, is, the keyless start. Asking for trouble. Its only my opinion, but i absolutely detest them.

From the other half swapping cars with the key still in the pocket, I know it bleeps when out of range, but as they bleep for every conceivability from handbrake on, seatbelt not fastened, door open, lights on etc, or, while you driving, you start to glance around for the key, checking your pockets thinking, wheres the key, did I leave them on the roof when I strapped the little one in.   Then you cut out at junction, press off, then press on again then you forgot to press the clutch, brake etc, all the time, there is a vehicle bearing down towards you,   Never again no matter how much I liked the car.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Jun 2017)

Car shopping this weekend looking at the below

Seat Ateca
Ford Kuga
Kia Sportage
Hyundai Tucson
Mazda CX-5

Most of these are available via second hand or Demo modes and there are other SUV from Opel and Renault that are new but I would rather get second hand. Reading all the reviews the Ateca comes out the best  and its relatively new but would like users opinions on the others if they own one or have experience. Aiming to have made a decision soon as I would say dealers would be looking to give deals in second half of the year, correct? So July could be good month to get these ? Planning on keeping it a good while so thus thinking re sale value of Seat might be better as newer model? Also need to take into account costs but won’t be spending anything more than 30k and that’s pushing it. Also looking at going up North to see a few so that’s another option

All opinions welcome


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> So July could be good month to get these ?



Just in terms of timing, that's the start of the 172 and the start of a quarter, so likely a busy period. It's often said you stand a better chance of getting a deal toward the end of a quarter when the dealer is trying to make up numbers to hit targets.


----------



## Learner2015 (15 Jun 2017)

I've only driven the Tuscon and Kuga, both are nice but the boot is much better on the Tuscon. 

Based on car reviews the Ateca is the best one but if it is in limited supply you won't get a good deal on one.

I don't like the look of the Sportage although I'm sure it is a good car.

The CX-5 is probably the worst seller (no proof here just a hunch!) of the lot and just wouldn't feature on my radar at all. Purely thinking of when it comes to sell it in a few years, might be a great car but if no one is buying them now well its unlikely they will be a popular choice in a few years...

Leo makes a good point re waiting until the end of the sales cycle however depending on the distributor / manufacture some incentive deals are only there at the start so no matter how desperate a dealer is to meet targets at the end of the year there may not be any incentive for them to do so. Anyway you say you would prefer second hand so targets don't really come into it for the dealer.

Based on your original post I would forget about the Mazda and just buy the one with the biggest boot and that you can get a fair price on. If I recall this is going to be a family car with travel systems (i.e. buggy, bassinet, and separate isofx seat base in the car along with car seat) and from my own experience with one child (now two) you can never have a big enough boot!!!

Bets of luck whatever you buy, hard to buy a bad car these days, very easy to buy a good one that doesn't suit your situation though!


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2017)

Learner2015 said:


> The CX-5 is probably the worst seller (no proof here just a hunch!)



Very likely the case alright, Mazda sold a total of 1,221 cars in Q1 across all models. Hyundai, Seat & Ford all sold over 6,000, Kia 3,476.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jun 2017)

2017 Power Suvery here http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/best-cars/driver-power/95238/best-cars-to-own-driver-power-2017-results

Rav4 comes out very well. Not the prettiest car though..


----------



## galway_blow_in (15 Jun 2017)

buy a petrol , diesel is at the beginning of the end


----------



## monagt (16 Jun 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> buy a petrol , diesel is at the beginning of the end



True.........the sentiment against Diesel is moving much faster that the Car Trade anticipated.   They thought that it would be a issue when new car buyers today would be changing their cars in 5 years time but not so.

It will be interesting how the Gov here will approach it especially after the Co2 debacle in July 2008.


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2017)

galway_blow_in said:


> buy a petrol , diesel is at the beginning of the end



Agreed, only a matter of time before the motor tax situation is changed to tip the balance back in favour of petrol. Our government won't be among the early adopters, but once they do small diesels in particular are likely to become a lot less sought after in the second hand market.


----------



## Firefly (16 Jun 2017)

Leo said:


> Agreed, only a matter of time before the motor tax situation is changed to tip the balance back in favour of petrol. Our government won't be among the early adopters, but once they do small diesels in particular are likely to become a lot less sought after in the second hand market.



Whilst I hope you are correct, on environmental grounds, I think there would be considerable backlash from the public. Perhaps increasing excise on diesel would achieve the same thing but be less "political"


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2017)

Firefly said:


> Whilst I hope you are correct, on environmental grounds, I think there would be considerable backlash from the public. Perhaps increasing excise on diesel would achieve the same thing but be less "political"



Unfortunately the hauliers have been successful so far in limiting increases on diesel. If we really wanted to implement a polluter pays policy, it really is the fuel that should be targeted.

They effectively tipped the balance in favour if diesels and devalued big petrol cars when they brought in the CO2 based system. I'm guessing they will phase it over a number of years to ease any backlash.


----------



## galway_blow_in (16 Jun 2017)

Leo said:


> Unfortunately the hauliers have been successful so far in limiting increases on diesel. If we really wanted to implement a polluter pays policy, it really is the fuel that should be targeted.
> 
> They effectively tipped the balance in favour if diesels and devalued big petrol cars when they brought in the CO2 based system. I'm guessing they will phase it over a number of years to ease any backlash.



the hauliers are fighting to survive , insurance is a killer


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jun 2017)

Had a look at the Seat Ateca, demo model and was impressed. We also looked at a new Kia Sportage. Getting better trade in on a new Sportage but didn't think it was as roomy. Small things are main differences like lip in boot of Ateca and no sat nav in Ateca. Heated seats in Sportage and rear camera but no safety stop. Boot size similar but sportage seems smaller in the back seats 

Anyone have opinions on new Kia Sportage?


----------



## Leo (19 Jun 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> and no sat nav in Ateca



Don't get too caught up with in-car sat-nav. Most of them are crap, especially when it comes to finding Irish addresses, and updates can be expensive.


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2017)

Leo said:


> Don't get too caught up with in-car sat-nav. Most of them are crap, especially when it comes to finding Irish addresses, and updates can be expensive.


I agree. When I rent cars in the UK, Europe and USA I never use the built in Sat-Nav as Google Maps on my phone is much better and easier to use.


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Jun 2017)

Sat Nav not a biggie can mirror google maps but need to use Data for this?? Only use Sat Nav for travelling around Ireland or travelling to UK so not a show stopper


----------



## Leo (19 Jun 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Sat Nav not a biggie can mirror google maps but need to use Data for this?? Only use Sat Nav for travelling around Ireland or travelling to UK so not a show stopper



Prepare in advance, when connected to WiFi, open Google Maps and zoom the map out to cover the area you want to drive in giving yourself some lee-way for detours. Then type 'ok maps' in the search box and then search. That will bring up a dialog which will allow you select an area to download to your device.

You can save multiple areas to cover long journeys. I've been able to cover trip across 3 US states using that method. You can then use navigation within your saved areas without the need to enable data. Favourite the main places you're likely to visit before downloading the map data and these will all be visible within your offline data too.


----------



## Firefly (19 Jun 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Sat Nav not a biggie can mirror google maps but need to use Data for this??



Last summer I purchased a 1GB Data package when we went to France as I wanted to use Google Maps. I was surprised to note how little data was used. I thought it would last until we got to our campsite but we used it many times when there and also on the way back and never came near using the 1GB allowance.


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Jun 2017)

Yeah not a biggie can use my phone and have downloaded maps via Google maps and others. As family car safety and reliability big and its then the smaller things that would make life easier like interior that is easily cleaned with Junior in the back. Also boot size and both the Ateca and Kia have good boot size. Big investment so at the prices I may live in the car


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2017)

If you are away for more than a week and think you will use a lot of data I recommend that you buy a ready to go phone locally which has some sort of "All you can eat" data allowance. You then tether your own phone to it. That way you can turn off data roaming on your Irish phone and effectively use the local phone as a wifi hub. 
I used to do that when in the UK back when roaming charges were high. A local 3 phone cost £70 and with a £20 top up I got unlimited data.


----------



## IrishGunner (5 Jul 2017)

Decided to go for the Seat Ateca. To be fair most SUV have same specs and we tried Kia Sportage(good but just felt to plastic, Peugeot 3008(stylish but not to pushed on interior) and Renault Kadjar(did not like the panoramic roof)

I drive a Golf so Ateca felt the same and got decent deal on extras. Did not go the PCP route as felt cash is king and I own it but each to their own.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jul 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Decided to go for the Seat Ateca. To be fair most SUV have same specs and we tried Kia Sportage(good but just felt to plastic, Peugeot 3008(stylish but not to pushed on interior) and Renault Kadjar(did not like the panoramic roof)
> 
> I drive a Golf so Ateca felt the same and got decent deal on extras. Did not go the PCP route as felt cash is king and I own it but each to their own.



Good stuff and enjoy!!


----------



## mathepac (5 Jul 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Decided to go for the Seat Ateca.


Well wear!


----------



## Purple (5 Jul 2017)

IrishGunner said:


> Decided to go for the Seat Ateca.


Is that the same as the VW toe-rag?


----------



## Learner2015 (5 Jul 2017)

No the Ateca is in the same bracket as the VW Tiguan.


----------



## Odea (12 Oct 2017)

mathepac said:


> Dare I suggest the *[broken link removed] *A range of diesel/petrol engines and 2/4wd and has a great fan-base here and in the UK.



I am looking at one of these at the moment. The problem is that they will no longer be made and will be replaced by the Karoq later this year. Because of this should I be looking for a large discount?  It's a new car.


----------



## Leo (12 Oct 2017)

Odea said:


> I am looking at one of these at the moment. The problem is that they will no longer be made and will be replaced by the Karoq later this year. Because of this should I be looking for a large discount?  It's a new car.



Once the new ones comes out, second hand models of the older one will drop in value. So yes, push for a deeper discount.


----------



## gnf_ireland (1 Nov 2017)

Only catching this thread now as in a similar debate myself but will pose a separate thread. It is a relatively interesting read around peoples opinions on the various cars out there.

However, I will make a few comments here around buying cars with young families, with babies, especially if you have parents down the country that you need to visit. We have 2 kids 20 months apart, with parents in rural Cork (3 hours drive) and Galway (2 hours drive) away. We visit each about 4 times a year, and obviously do not maintain a full stock of baby items at either house.



Firefly said:


> I echo Bronte's comments. I can't for the life of me understand why someone would replace their car(s) just because a new baby was on the way, unless their current car is a 2-seater or so old that safety is a concern. I love cars myself and totally understand people wanting to change but to do so because a little person is coming along doesn't make any sense to me. Regarding buggies, I would stay clear of anything unwieldy. Friends of our bought a monster of a yoke for about 1,000 euro and cursed it all the time. The trick is to get junior into a stroller as soon as you can as life gets so much easier. It's totally understandable for anyone expecting their first child to get the best of everything, but ask anyone with a few kids and they'll all say DoneDeal!


I am not picking on @Firefly here but their post was the easiest to copy. Babies these days come with a lot of gear. A stroller is not a very good recommendation for a baby or any child below ~18 months, and are rarely suitable from birth. While not ideal, a proper travel system is needed until that age for the comfort of the child. Any child before they are crawling (~9-12 months) will spend most of their time in one of those, especially in a house that is not exactly baby proofed (think agricultural farmhouse here!). Try fitting a decent buggy (not stroller) into an average car boot with a suitcase, and your spare capacity will quickly disappear. That's before things like sterilisers, baby chairs, any toys, formula etc etc. And that's just the baby. Add a 2 year old toddler into the mix and its a different game. 
I know some people talked here about letting the 40% side of the back seat down, but if you have 2 in car seats that is not really an option.



LS400 said:


> Reading these posts about Suv`s for junior and cars to accommodate all the essentials to go visit Grand-Ma makes me think how we ever managed bringing our own up, fitting the car seat, nappy bags, dropping them at sports events, take them on holidays abroad. Whether it be a Corsa, Corolla, Tiguan or what, we managed fine without child line knocking on our door.


I have this exact same discussion with my mother from time to time - "sure we managed with 5 of you". She forgets that we rarely went travelling as a full family outside of the local environment (until we were in our teens); there was no such thing as car seats- we all squashed into the car. Heading to Dublin was unknown never mind anywhere else. Overnight travel outside of a holiday was very unusual, and rarely were there holidays with a baby or toddler in the house.  



Firefly said:


> If you are intent in changing the car, I would look for something that can handle the bashes and bruises that go with young kids and get something relatively cheap, big, safe and reliable. This to me would be a Toyota Avensis or similar.



This statement I would absolutely agree with. We purchased an Avensis shortly before our first was due - 2 year old, low mileage. It is a great car for two babies/toddlers. Fantastic boot space, great for the car seats and reasonable room in the back. Reliable and boring yes, but surely this is what you need with babies/toddlers in the car. They can climb in/out of it from an early enough age. It is cheap to tax, drive and service. Ticks all the boxes, except maybe aesthetics but that was not an important consideration for me with small kids. The back seats get destroyed with all sorts over the years anyway. 

I think the SUV type models are better suited to the primary school years but that is a different thread


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2017)

gnf_ireland said:


> I think the SUV type models are better suited to the primary school years but that is a different thread


The only reason to buy an SUV is if you live in a place with bad roads or is prone to flooding or heavy snow.
If you want one because you think they look nice or like the high driving position then fine but for those in an urban area there is never a need to buy one. 
A large saloon car or estate will have more cabin room, a bigger boot, will be safer and will be cheaper to run.


----------



## SoylentGreen (20 Nov 2017)

I have spent the last week doing the rounds of all the main car dealers in the Dublin area. The standard of service I have received leaves a lot to be desired. Many didn't even bother to get off their chair to look at my trade in. Some never offered me a test drive. Others said they would send on an email with my offer. Still waiting.   One guy I rang said he had the colour and model I wanted in stock. I drove to the other side of the city to find that he did not have the colour in stock. He had a different model but he said it was the same.
A Peugeot dealer was charging me €250 for a reversing camera and apple phone docking pod that comes as standard in all 2018 models.

My trade in/scrappage on my existing car has ranged in the few hundreds to €4k for similar priced new cars.  Some manufacturers are supporting their dealers others are not.

There is a terrible sameness about all the various SUV's that are currently on the market and coming to the market for 2018.


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2017)

SoylentGreen said:


> My trade in/scrappage on my existing car has ranged in the few hundreds to €4k for similar priced new cars.


All that matters is the cost to change. They can call it a trade in price or they can call it a discount on the new car but it amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Odea (2 Dec 2017)

SoylentGreen said:


> A Peugeot dealer was charging me €250 for a reversing camera and apple phone docking pod that comes as standard in all 2018 models.



When I was looking to buy a new 2018 car recently I was shown the 2016 specification for the Peugeot I was interested in. In this year of the specification there was a charge for the reversing camera on the model. In 2016 it was standard on the higher spec models but not on the lower spec models.

However I was told that there was a charge of €250 for a reversing camera on the 2018 models.  Initially I accepted this because I was reading the 2016 spec not the 2018 spec. No mention was made to me that the lower spec models for 2018 had been upgraded to include a camera.

Why show a 2016 specification for an upgraded 2018 version?


----------



## gnf_ireland (2 Dec 2017)

Purple said:


> If you want one because you think they look nice or like the high driving position then fine but for those in an urban area there is never a need to buy one.


Absolutely agree @Purple  I definitely do not need a 4x4 car, which some of the SUV models are. I also think people mix up the concept of a cross-over and an SUV. To me, most of the cars sold are closer to being cross overs than actual SUV's.


----------



## Purple (4 Dec 2017)

gnf_ireland said:


> I also think people mix up the concept of a cross-over and an SUV. To me, most of the cars sold are closer to being cross overs than actual SUV's.


I can’t quite get my head around what a “cross-over” is.

It seems to be a vehicle that has the small cabin size, reduced passenger and pedestrian safety, reduced fuel economy and steering of the 4X4 without the benefits of a 4X4. I just don’t see the point.


----------



## Leo (4 Dec 2017)

Purple said:


> I can’t quite get my head around what a “cross-over” is.
> 
> It seems to be a vehicle that has the small cabin size, reduced passenger and pedestrian safety, reduced fuel economy and steering of the 4X4 without the benefits of a 4X4. I just don’t see the point.



I've you're into biking or the like they're handy as the higher load space will let you get a couple of bikes inside the vehicle with the rear seats folded. This is particularly a benefit on longer journeys where you might want to stop without the fear of bikes being stolen from external racks. The built-in locks on even the more expensive Thule racks can be broken within ~30 seconds. Same applies to other activities requiring the carrying bulky items. Some estates like the Skoda Superb will offer better overall storage, though not with the same height. The popularity of cross-overs seems to have killed off hatchbacks as well, very little choice in that market any more.

Some find the higher rear seats a lot easier on the back when loading small children into car seats. Some like the higher driving position. 

But yeah, apart from those, not too many positives.


----------

